
Ask HN: What was your worst Work From Home mistake? - geocrasher
When I started working from home in 2011, I got it all wrong. Work&#x2F;life balance was all over the place, and I didn&#x27;t have any delineation between the two. Everything suffered. I&#x27;ve learned the hard way that there&#x27;s more to working from home than rolling out of bed and sitting at a computer for 8 or 10 hours. What was your worst WFH mistake, and how did you fix it?
======
auslegung
I've only been working from home for 5 months. So far my worst mistakes are

1) continuing to work 30-90 minutes longer than I'm "supposed to" 2) not going
outside for days at a time

I'm still working on fixing both of these, I don't have any tips for #1, for
me I just have to do it. For #2 I'm going to hack together a desk outside.

------
ktpsns
Something I would recommend for concentration is: Time recording. I don't do
it, it is painful, but I can imagine it could be a game changer for tracking
what one is doing.

